# Sliding Closet Doors & Base Trim



## HangGlide (Mar 27, 2007)

I have sliding closet doors with 1/2" thick, 3-1/2" high, base trim going in and around the closet area.

When the closet door is closed, butted up to base trim, I have a 1/2" gap.

What is the proper way to trim this all out?

If I cut back the base trim back, I have the ugly bottom of the sheet rock showing and nothing covering the carpet edge.

If I cut the bottom of the doors to clear the base trim, this might look ugly too.

Maybe a 1/2" gap when the sliding closet doors closed is no big deal. I think typically there is going to be some gap due to a rubber stop stuck on the side of the closet door. I just don't know what the common way to do this is.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Just put the trim in two pieces up to the door, so there it a pocket for the door to slide into.


----------



## william duffer (Feb 10, 2010)

It is usually framed out with 1x5 or so and than trimmed with molding. The builder went cheep on you. It should look like a door. I would frame out the two sides and end the base molding into that.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As kwikfishron said. Touch-up paint the wall color there. Don't forget the center divider/guide at carpet between doors on the 1/2" ply riser you may have forgot..... And cut 1/4" off the bedroom door that is too long, even more if used as a cold-air return with forced-air. 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## HangGlide (Mar 27, 2007)

Way Cool! Thanks, guys...

I like the idea of Bill's - trim it out, that would look "sweet" 
For now, I'll just cut the base back some, and maybe, put small returns on them.

Oh, by the way, they originally had a smaller base trim and they just cut the doors a tiny bit at an angle to clear the base.

Thanks,
HangGlide


----------



## anna.jenness (2 mo ago)

HangGlide said:


> I have sliding closet doors with 1/2" thick, 3-1/2" high, base trim going in and around the closet area. When the closet door is closed, butted up to base trim, I have a 1/2" gap. What is the proper way to trim this all out? If I cut back the base trim back, I have the ugly bottom of the sheet rock showing and nothing covering the carpet edge. If I cut the bottom of the doors to clear the base trim, this might look ugly too. Maybe a 1/2" gap when the sliding closet doors closed is no big deal. I think typically there is going to be some gap due to a rubber stop stuck on the side of the closet door. I just don't know what the common way to do this is.


 Hello, I know this is an old post but can you tell me if you purchases these doors & if so where at? I'm trying to get new ones line the ones that were installed in the house. Ty


----------

